# Alum Creek Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to remind everyone about our Alum Creek open Bass Tournament scheduled for Saturday April 18th. We have been getting a good responce from anglers looking to participate in tournaments this season. If you are interested in fishing the event , we have a few different options to make it easy for you to enter. 

1) Downloadable mail in entry form -- Click Here

2) Pay online -- Click Here

3) You can also enter at the ramp the morning of the event. There will be an additional surcharge to use this option.

If you have any questions , please feel free to contact me. I look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Less than two weeks before the big day! Keep those entry forms coming!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Less than a week to go before the event. Alot of interest in the last couple days. Seems everyone is ready to go and my phone has rang off the hook! Secure your boat number now by paying online or getting your entry form in the mail on Monday. Weather forcast is looking good so far , but it' a long ways away.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

weather forecast is lookin beautiful! cant wait till sat.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like you guys will have some good weather for this!
Best of luck phil and everyone attending!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

how many boaters did you get on saturday phil, weather was great? was the fishing any good on alum this early in spring?


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Weather was excellent couldn't ask for a better weekend. The fishing however was not so. I think the rapidly changing water levels there may have effected things. We had around 24 teams fishing with many teams with 0 or 1 fish. However, a couple teams did find em'. Congrats to the team of Imler and Mullett on another victory at Alum Creek. They had a mixed bag of large and smallmouth that went over 11lbs! The next closest team had only 8lbs. Big bass was a 3.32 largemouth i believe. thanks to all who participated and assisted TBX with everything. Phil will update with official standings.


----------

